# Air Force drug tests



## doohgk (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone know 100% for sure if the AF tests for steroids? I've heard from someone in the marines that steroids do NOT show up, I've heard from someone in the Navy that steroids DO show up, I've read that in the Air Force the commander has to specifically order a steroid test, and I've heard that in the Air Force it'll show up. So, clearly I"m very confused. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## thrash browns (Nov 10, 2011)

Their random tests do not test for steroids because it is too expensive.  I've passed several  But, that doesn't mean that if someone suspects that you're using, they won't give you a test for gear.  Stay safe and talk to NO ONE about your supps.  If they hear that you're using any supps at all they might be a prick about it, as the Air Force doesn't even let you consume energy drinks while in training status.


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 10, 2011)

not sure but i know a guy in my gym got kicked out of the AF for testing pisitive for AAS use


----------



## doohgk (Nov 10, 2011)

would you mind asking him if it was just a random drug test or if his commander suspected him of use and ordered a steroid test specifically?


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 10, 2011)

doohgk said:


> would you mind asking him if it was just a random drug test or if his commander suspected him of use and ordered a steroid test specifically?


pretty sure its the latter


----------



## doohgk (Nov 10, 2011)

O ok cool. Well thanks. 

Anyone else have information on the subject? This is extremely important to me to get the correct information about this.


----------



## vannesb (Nov 10, 2011)

doohgk said:


> O ok cool. Well thanks.
> 
> Anyone else have information on the subject? This is extremely important to me to get the correct information about this.


 
As much as in pains me to say this!  If you think they may test for it, is it worth your lively hood?  Only you can answer that!  I do not use any ilegal drugs, because i would not want to loose my job behind it.  If i thought they may test me for steroids then I would not use them.


----------



## doohgk (Nov 10, 2011)

I just wanna get as informed as possible before I make any decision.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 10, 2011)

I know that if you represent the USAF in BB'ing competetions around the world they turn the blind eye. Just make sure you know when they are testing other wise. Wife is in the USAF, and I have made a couple connects in the gym. But for the regual AD soilder, I can't say...


----------



## USMC (Nov 10, 2011)

Not going to say how I know however I will tell you that the entire military runs the same standard urinalysis, and NO steroids are not included. Matter of fact it's not even in the standard profile in your typical test and requires a seperate test to detect.

However all that being said, your Commander MAY order a specific test given probable cause which must be submitted and approved by JAG. And you will be coded diffrently on the test record. For example standard is "IR" or random, "PO" means probable cause. See that next to your name and you better start panicing, and I'll leave it at that.

Hope it helps man.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

doohgk said:


> Anyone know 100% for sure if the AF tests for steroids? I've heard from someone in the marines that steroids do NOT show up, I've heard from someone in the Navy that steroids DO show up, I've read that in the Air Force the commander has to specifically order a steroid test, and I've heard that in the Air Force it'll show up. So, clearly I"m very confused. Anyone know for sure?



They DO NOT test unless given probable cause. Trust me, it take a lot to get tested. ESPECIALLY with budget cuts. 
I have had my own SEVERE run ins with service legal, and didn't get tested. 
If you put out, get shit done, do volunteer hours, and take care of others. Even if they have reason to think you are, they will hide it at most commands.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

they only test for rec. drug's not AAS.  If you got a dickhead supervisor and everyone in the squadron here's you talk about taking AAS they could test you for it but unlikely.  They just don't want you doing crack and hanging around missiles.


----------



## thrash browns (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been in for over 6 years, get test on average twice a year, and am usually on gear for at least one of them.  You're good to go bro.  I think the test costs a couple grand, so they're not gonna spend billions to test for steroid use.  It's easier to spend a couple bucks to check for THC and whatnot, and show on paper that they're being proactive on drug enforcement.  That's what it all boils down to really, checking that box that says they meet the requirements.  I don't think they could give a fuck less otherwise haha.  Good luck my dude.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 10, 2011)

I would think they would test you for everything if they are going to put a $40M jet in your control.  But, I honestly can't say.



/V


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I would think they would test you for everything if they are going to put a $40M jet in your control.  But, I honestly can't say.
> 
> 
> 
> /V




Pilots use uppers all the time... 
I know a team buddy who just got back, and has video of one of the craziest flights I've heard of yet. Pilot literally hit BRUSH with the rotors in a canyon. Tree tops are one thing, brush is a whole other world of flying ability!


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 10, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Pilots use uppers all the time...
> !


use them? shit they supply them with the shit. GO PILLS!
Bigger, Stronger, Faster* - Air Force Pilots (Deleted Scene) - YouTube


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> use them? shit they supply them with the shit. GO PILLS!
> Bigger, Stronger, Faster* - Air Force Pilots (Deleted Scene) - YouTube




Ok, where do I begin.... 
Spec Ops isn't given GH,gear, or other enhancers, so why do pilots get them?

Here is how it goes... Pilot goes into medical, saying they are lethargic, so the results of an officer seeing a corpsman = what they ask for.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Pilot's get Provigil to help stay awake on long missions.  This guy is talking about doing a cycle to get buff.

I remember when I went to basic there was some dumb asses who smoked weed before they came and got tested and had to leave.  You get tested once in basic then maybe 1-2 times a year while on active.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> Pilot's get Provigil to help stay awake on long missions.  This guy is talking about doing a cycle to get buff.
> 
> I remember when I went to basic there was some dumb asses who smoked weed before they came and got tested and had to leave.  You get tested once in basic then maybe 1-2 times a year while on active.




But those tests don't include AAS. 
Those are standard tests, looking for narcotics.


----------



## thrash browns (Nov 10, 2011)

Just for the record, I am not a pilot and the AF does not supply me with drugs haha.  I am Security Forces and I would just rather be bigger, stronger and faster than "the other guy"


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

thrash browns said:


> Just for the record, I am not a pilot and the AF does not supply me with drugs haha.  I am Security Forces and I would just rather be bigger, stronger and faster than "the other guy"



You don't have to worry bro. Just don't give them a reason.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

thrash browns said:


> Just for the record, I am not a pilot and the AF does not supply me with drugs haha.  I am Security Forces and I would just rather be bigger, stronger and faster than "the other guy"



lol if you go to a real war zone youd be fucked without your meds.


----------



## rage racing (Nov 10, 2011)

My Father is a Senior Master SGT in the AF and he said they dont test for gear unless they have a good reason to and a good reason doesnt just mean being "much bigger" than the rest of the guys. They have to have a hard-on for you. Stay cool and just fly below to radar and you will be fine. Good luck bro.


----------



## thrash browns (Nov 10, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> lol if you go to a real war zone youd be fucked without your meds.



Why? It's not like I'm incapable of operating without them, that's just retarded...haha.  And you assume I haven't gone anywhere.  I've been in for over one enlistment already, do you really think I haven't deployed?  A lot of people in the military use performance enhancers, as well as a lot of pro athletes.  Could Mark McGwire hit a ball without gear? Of course.  Think before you post ridiculous things that you know nothing about.  Btw, way to really add something to the thread.... Sorry OP, didn't mean to derail the thread, but I can't stand people that want to try to look tough on forums by adding garbage that has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2011)

Who in the AF is geared anyway? Everyone ive ever known who was AF was beanpole thin. If you blow up, they'll notice. if youre big to begin with but just got more cut, that may not raise too many flags.


----------



## Gfunk (Nov 11, 2011)

IFBB Pro David Henry is in the airforce I'm sure they
Look the other way when it comes to him..lol


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> use them? shit they supply them with the shit. GO PILLS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gfunk said:


> *IFBB Pro David Henry is in the airforce* I'm sure they
> Look the other way when it comes to him..lol









His Wiki page states he's a Tech Sgt. Anyone know if he's still deployed?

*David Henry (bodybuilder) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

And I found this interview on BB.com:

*[ Q ] Wow! You're the only professional athlete who is also a currently active member of the armed forces.*

Yeah, I've been active for nine years. I'm a weapons expediter for the Air Force. I lay out the work plan for my people: what munitions go where on aircraft. I'm in charge of the overall scheme of what needs to be done on the flight line. 
*
[ Q ] Does your job interfere with your bodybuilding?*

The shift that I'm on right now kind of does but doesn't. I get out early in the morning and I usually train right after work. But sometimes, man, you're just so tired that I have to catch some sleep and I wind up going to the gym later than I want to. But now I'm only going three days a week, and that leaves a lot of time for rest and recovery.

It's a little challenging, but it's not out of the range of what I'm used to. I'm used to all this and I've managed to survive after all these years with this hectic lifestyle. Throwing being a professional bodybuilder into the mix just adds another iron to the fire.
_
More on teh Interwebz..._

*Note:* The interview was conducted several years ago.


----------



## KAHA (Nov 11, 2011)

Let me tell you something regulation have change, and it’s not to pensive for the government to test you, a lot of people think that there’s only one place where they can test for AAS now the military have their own facilities now so, if they want to test u it won’t take much and you test hot you will out so quick you won’t even notice.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 11, 2011)

KAHA said:


> Let me tell you something regulation have change, and it???s not to pensive for the government to test you, a lot of people think that there???s only one place where they can test for AAS now the military have their own facilities now so, if they want to test u it won???t take much and you test hot you will out so quick you won???t even notice.



They still don't. 
I now work admin under an Admiral until I get a medical separation. As for Navy, I can tell you they are VERY reluctant to test anyone. I have seen a a case recently that came across his desk and after sitting in on a discussion learned how it goes... They would have had to send the sailor to an off installation to a PRIVATE lab to have the tests done. So they just sent him to a DRB instead of MAST. 
I am CONUS btw... I can continue on how much your post smells like bullshit! I am terribly sorry if you have been told by your higher ups that they can test you that easily, but they've lied to you... Just like the service says they can test for spice. Bro, they lie... It is how they work. I can speak also from personal dealings with legal, that you are wrong.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

I've seen one person tested and the only reason that happened was because they found a gun, syringes and vials in his barracks room. His command didn't want him tested but the barracks manager that walked in his room (some snot nose e4) called the MP's before calling his COC. Even after all that, they made it disappear. 
90% of the people don't care if you juice, hell I want all my boys cycling. 
As for testing anxious is right, the lab they send this off to is the same labs that college level athletes get tested at and it's so expensive that it's not worth the cost.
Ha, Spice. I didn't even know WTF that was until I heard it in a safety brief.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Jetto said:


> I've seen one person tested and the only reason that happened was because they found a gun, syringes and vials in his barracks room. His command didn't want him tested but the barracks manager that walked in his room (some snot nose e4) called the MP's before calling his COC. Even after all that, they made it disappear.
> 90% of the people don't care if you juice, hell I want all my boys cycling.
> As for testing anxious is right, the lab they send this off to is the same labs that college level athletes get tested at and it's so expensive that it's not worth the cost.
> Ha, Spice. I didn't even know WTF that was until I heard it in a safety brief.



Exactly!!! 

they say they can test for spice but they can't... It is just to scare people from doing it obviously. 
Never believe what your commanders tell you without doing your own research.


----------



## KAHA (Nov 11, 2011)

brother this tells me how much u know I'm the UPL if u know what that is I'm in charge of drug testing for a whole battalion, I'm not sure how the navy or   the air force works but I'm just saying be careful regulations changes all the time[QdUOTE=anxious1;2546949]They still don't. 
I now work admin under an Admiral until I get a medical separation. As for Navy, I can tell you they are VERY reluctant to test anyone. I have seen a a case recently that came across his desk and after sitting in on a discussion learned how it goes... They would have had to send the sailor to an off installation to a PRIVATE lab to have the tests done. So they just sent him to a DRB instead of MAST. 
I am CONUS btw... I can continue on how much your post smells like bullshit! I am terribly sorry if you have been told by your higher ups that they can test you that easily, but they've lied to you... Just like the service says they can test for spice. Bro, they lie... It is how they work. I can speak also from personal dealings with legal, that you are wrong.[/QUOTE]


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 11, 2011)

KAHA said:


> brother this tells me how much u know I'm the UPL if u know what that is I'm in charge of drug testing for a whole battalion, I'm not sure how the navy or   the air force works but I'm just saying be careful regulations changes all the time[QdUOTE=anxious1;2546949]They still don't.
> I now work admin under an Admiral until I get a medical separation. As for Navy, I can tell you they are VERY reluctant to test anyone. I have seen a a case recently that came across his desk and after sitting in on a discussion learned how it goes... They would have had to send the sailor to an off installation to a PRIVATE lab to have the tests done. So they just sent him to a DRB instead of MAST.
> I am CONUS btw... I can continue on how much your post smells like bullshit! I am terribly sorry if you have been told by your higher ups that they can test you that easily, but they've lied to you... Just like the service says they can test for spice. Bro, they lie... It is how they work. I can speak also from personal dealings with legal, that you are wrong.


[/QUOTE]

What it tell you is how our services differ. I can't speak for ARMY, yet I can for the NAVY. 
The class after mine had random searches, and 20 out of 156 guys were found to have gear. None were tested, or kicked out. Just sent to a DRB for lecturing. None were tested. 
When I was in the first phase of my training I received a package containing a large amount of gear. It was confiscated, I was never tested, or even sent to mast bro. 
All commands differ, (this was said earlier) yet as far as I know NAVY and AIR FORCE are alike in the fact that they don't test except in extreme cases. I have close buddies in MARSOC who don't get tested, and didn't get tested while in basic infantry units. However, none of them gave reason to be tested. 
Like I said, and others have said... As long as he doesn't give his command a reason to be tested then he'll be good to go.


----------



## Oneshotonekill (Nov 11, 2011)

The military doesn't test for steroids unless a commander order ones, the test is sent to a different facility to test for gear


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

im joining the marines and said to say this but my first cycle will be my last for a very long time. i no i could probably get away with it but im not going to risk fucking over the one thing in life ive ever wanted to do


----------



## Jetto (Nov 12, 2011)

I can speak for army and sof, we don't care. 
Who are you cheating by running faster, rucking heavier and being stronger? The enemy? If I go down I want a 230lbs door kicker there to carry me out, not some 150lbs runner.


----------



## USMC (Nov 12, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> im joining the marines and said to say this but my first cycle will be my last for a very long time. i no i could probably get away with it but im not going to risk fucking over the one thing in life ive ever wanted to do


 
OohRah! You'll see though, alot of guys will be on gear and I mean alot, especially on a deployment. I've done multiple tours and can with confidence say at least half a company will be on at some point.

Gotta think the military is all about physical prowess. Bigger, Stronger, Faster and more lethal than the enemy. We're there to fight and win wars. I'm sure if there was a way they could legally inject everyone they would lol. Still wondering if of those couple dozen shots you get n basic if one isn't "special" lol.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 12, 2011)

thrash browns said:


> Their random tests do not test for steroids because it is too expensive.  I've passed several  But, that doesn't mean that if someone suspects that you're using, they won't give you a test for gear.  Stay safe and talk to NO ONE about your supps.  If they hear that you're using any supps at all they might be a prick about it, as the Air Force doesn't even let you consume energy drinks while in training status.


This for sure! Ide bet my left nut on it!!!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> they say they can test for spice but they can't... It is just to scare people from doing it obviously.
> Never believe what your commanders tell you without doing your own research.


Im overseas and they do not care about any of these guys juicing. They are only worried about people using bath salts, spice, canned air and plant food to get high! Hell, I have never heard of any of that but I guess these kids now a days are dumb enough to try anything!!!


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jetto said:


> I can speak for army and sof, we don't care.
> Who are you cheating by running faster, rucking heavier and being stronger? The enemy? If I go down I want a 230lbs door kicker there to carry me out, not some 150lbs runner.



You do know most SpecOps guys aren't huge like everyone believes right? 
They are also considered the best our country has. The average SEAL is around 175-190 bro. It isn't size that gets you out of your situation, is is the person who's carrying you will.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 12, 2011)

I've done a few cycles overseas and was worried the whole time. Seems like they only tested if they suspected something. But stateside they would test us constantly without mercy.. I heard they only test for narcotics on randoms.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 13, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> You do know most SpecOps guys aren't huge like everyone believes right?
> They are also considered the best our country has. The average SEAL is around 175-190 bro. It isn't size that gets you out of your situation, is is the person who's carrying you will.



+1 when you are out in a jungle (or in the mountains) your ass ain't going to be carrying needles and syringes.  

Plus right now we are fighting 130lb. arabs and 12 yo with ak47's and pussies who plant bombs on the side of the road.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 13, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> +1 when you are out in a jungle (or in the mountains) your ass ain't going to be carrying needles and syringes.
> 
> Plus right now we are fighting 130lb. arabs and 12 yo with ak47's and pussies who plant bombs on the side of the road.



Don't get me wrong, SpecOps is geared as fuck, they just run it for reasons other than getting big.


----------



## poohiron (Nov 13, 2011)

My experience has been that the standard tests do not test for AAS for monetary reasons. The people I've seen in the USAF that have been tested were targeted due to aggressive behavior and outward physical appearance from steroid usage. Stupid airmen like to tell others which opens the can of worms. Don't train on base and keep the lips zipped. Avoid blood work done on base as well. When I went through the CCT indoc there was a standing order that prevented all supplement use. Good luck and cover your ass.


----------



## doohgk (Nov 20, 2011)

just to clarify, since the regular test does not test for gear, I'm assuming that includes PCT gear like Arimidex and Nolva as well right?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 20, 2011)

doohgk said:


> just to clarify, since the regular test does not test for gear, I'm assuming that includes PCT gear like Arimidex and Nolva as well right?



You are correct. The regular test only tests for, drugs like meth, pot, heroin, blow... You'll be good to go. I went through training with about 100 other guys on gear, (I am being literal) all of us were tested 2-3 times and were g2g. Just lay low, do your job, and be humble about your gains.


----------

